

Ask HN: What is the single most impressive item you've seen on a resume? - mojoe

Hopefully there are some interviewers here on HN who can tell some educational and entertaining stories without violating anyone&#x27;s privacy. I&#x27;d also be happy to hear from individuals who have great resumes themselves.
======
loumf
I'm impressed if it appears that the resume was rewritten for the specific job
I am hiring for. That's what I do.

What this mainly means is editing and accentuating.

~~~
mojoe
Your approach has the added benefit of making it more likely that your resume
will make it through HR recruiter screening. I know that having a biochemistry
degree instead of a computer science degree has made some HR employees
immediately reject my resume -- once I reach a technical interview I do well,
but if I don't personally know the hiring manager it can be difficult to reach
the technical interview in companies that have a large number of applicants.

